# DNS error



## rahulpathak (Apr 22, 2011)

i can't open a particular website...it shows me an error msg. "DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken."
i m able to open this webpage from everywhr else...but not from my pc..i connect 2 internet via micromax 3g bnsl device..when i used this device on some other pc..it gave me the same error msg..
is there something wrong with the device or BSNL ISP..??
help me out...m freakinnout....ny1 who cud suggest sumthng...??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 22, 2011)

try check that site with alternate dns


go to network > settings> change ur dns to 8.8.8.8 (google)or  218.248.240.23 Secondary: 218.248.240.135.(evado)    and try surfing that site again


----------



## rahulpathak (Apr 22, 2011)

hey...i hav chngd the dns...but it is asking for some ip adress too...wat m i supposed to do there??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 22, 2011)

rahulpathak said:


> hey...i hav chngd the dns...but it is asking for some ip adress too...wat m i supposed to do there??





dont change ip , leave ip address field blank 
*img857.imageshack.us/img857/9114/dnsx.jpg


----------



## rahulpathak (Apr 22, 2011)

its no good...again the same error msg.
"The webpage "www.abcdef.com" cannot be foundDNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken."
wat 2 do now...i can open other webpages...but i want ths 1.
some days back...i was able to open it....but donno wat hapnd now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, first check your hosts file and see if any entry is there for the site you want to access.

Can you ping the site successfully??

But still, as we don't know which site you want to access, can't say anything. As you stated that using the same data card can't open the site in other PC's too, it may be blocked from BSNL's side.


----------



## Raphael (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah it may be a problem with the service provider ......


----------

